# Audax UK website



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jan 2020)

I submitted my entry for an Audax two days ago and for some reason the title is appearing in red and there’s a warning triangle near the date in the My Upcoming Events section. The other two audaxes I’ve entered don’t have this. What does it mean? 







Thanks in advance!


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I submitted my entry for an Audax two days ago and for some reason the title is appearing in red and there’s a warning triangle near the date in the My Upcoming Events section. The other two audaxes I’ve entered don’t have this. What does it mean?
> 
> View attachment 501821
> 
> ...


They’ve been made aware of possible issues with the route, when it’s due to take place, so keep ‘em peeled.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jan 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> They’ve been made aware of possible issues with the route, when it’s due to take place, so keep ‘em peeled.


Thanks! I came up with all sorts of reasons. I thought may be the organiser had to manually accept your entry or something.

Thanks again @Racing roadkill


----------



## Ian H (24 Jan 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> They’ve been made aware of possible issues with the route, when it’s due to take place, so keep ‘em peeled.


Actually not. It just means some details have changed, in this case there's a new organiser.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2020)

Ian H said:


> Actually not. It just means some details have changed, in this case there's a new organiser.


Beat me to it.

Sometimes the old aukweb.net site is more informative that the new audax.uk one. The website migration project seems to have stalled with both sites live. Proper audaxers who are better informed than I am could probably comment.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/20-812/ says 
*U* This is an updated event - these details have changed in some significant way, relative to previously published information
Change of Organiser 

https://www.audax.uk/event-details?eventId=7939 says 
This is an updated event - these details have changed in some significant way, relative to previously published information

But doesn't mention the specific change.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jan 2020)

Thanks @Ian H and @Dogtrousers - I had seen there were two sites and chose to use one for simplicity (the new one). I think in future as the old site appears more informative I will stick with that. I had seen when entering an event that it takes you to the old site to register online anyway.


----------



## Ian H (24 Jan 2020)

Currently the new site merely extracts information from the old one.


----------

